# G519 bell



## Nino (Feb 7, 2022)

I just bought this on Ebay for $47 shipped. Great condition (before and after some oil and renaissance wax). I can see Made in USA on the tab but no other stamps. 2 1/4 inches across the top. It looks correct but is this an actual correct maker and type for the G519 bicycle?


----------



## Nino (Feb 7, 2022)

Other photos


----------



## blackcat (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello;
If it measures 2" 1/4, it 's good for a G519  😺 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Nino (Feb 7, 2022)

So Bevin never stamped a makers mark only "Made in USA" in the lever? Was $47 a good price? Thank you.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 7, 2022)

Actually the Bevin Company produced a 2 1/4'' and a 2'' black finish bell for use on the G519.  Other then the diameter both sizes appear pretty much the same.  Bevin did produce non-military bells with their name stamped on one side of the wringer trigger.  As to the price if you are restoring an original G519 and need a bell then you paid a good price.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Nino (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you. It's a tribute bike but I want it as close as possible.


----------

